
America’s Cup: How Emirates New Zealand Was Able to Rout Oracle Team USA - mmphosis
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/26/sports/sailing/americas-cup-new-zealand-beats-oracle-team-usa.html
======
CalChris
Well, the article doesn't say much about how. For that you should check
Sailing Anarchy's AC Forum which would have been even better if Oracle had
granted SA a media pass.

[http://forums.sailinganarchy.com/index.php?/forum/23-america...](http://forums.sailinganarchy.com/index.php?/forum/23-americas-
cup-anarchy/)

~~~
mmphosis
Better explanations of the rigs, specifically the foil design:

[http://www.sail-world.com/NZ/Kiwi-Americas-Cup-
domination---...](http://www.sail-world.com/NZ/Kiwi-Americas-Cup-domination---
What-can-Oracle-Team-USA-do-about-it/154777)

